

Facebook threatens to sue techcrunch commenter - vibrunazo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/03/facebook-threatens-to-sue-techcrunch-commenter/

======
anigbrowl
As Ted Ullyot said recently at an event I attended, 'it is hard for even
Facebook employees to know what is going on' :-)

[http://www.fedsocblog.com/blog/peter_thiel_and_ted_ullyot_di...](http://www.fedsocblog.com/blog/peter_thiel_and_ted_ullyot_discuss_regulation_of_technology_at_fedsoc_sympo/)

------
dmethvin
Everyone makes mistakes, so the fact that Perkins Coie sued the wrong person
isn't so bad. But the fact they won't admit their mistake without this person
hiring their own lawyer to prove them wrong? Bad. I suppose he can countersue
Perkins Coie in small claims court for his legal costs, but what a hassle to
deal with their mistake.

------
vibrunazo
Could this qualify as frivolous lawsuit [1]?

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frivolous_litigation>

------
vibrunazo
This was previously posted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3791431>

